# Dave`s 60cm Iwagumi.



## Dave Spencer (4 Oct 2007)

Thought I would post it here to keep Zig`s Iwagumi company. It is a bit more basic in design than Zig`s, but it is my first (of many hopefully) attempts, and am happy with it thus far, with one or two reservations.

*Tank*: 60 x 30 x 36 opti white high clarity. 60l capacity.

*Lights*: 1 x 24W Geisemann Midday, 1 x 24W Geisemann Aquaflora, 1 x 24W cheap eBay (EQJ trading). all are linar T5s.

*Substrate*: ADA Aqua Soil Amozonia powder.

*Hardscape*: from a local abandoned quarry.

*Filtration*: Eheim 2213 with basic foam and Purigen. Filter inlet and outlet are Cal Aqua glass.

*CO2*: pressurised and via an Aquamas reactor at 30ppm.

*Fertilisers*: as per EI.

*Plants*: Eleocharis `parvula`, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Riccia fluitans.

*Fish*: Rasbora dorsiocellata, Otocinclus sp.

I had major problems with rhizoclonium early on with this tank, but ultimately cured it with hard work and a black out. The riccia still needs to bed in, but I am hoping the hairgrass will grow in and around it to make it look more a part of the aquascape.






Cheers, Dave.


----------



## JamesC (4 Oct 2007)

Spectacular Dave. Plants look very healthy. I've got a terrible eye for scaping but the one thing that strikes me is how symmetrical it looks, left to right.

Well done
James


----------



## Ben_K (4 Oct 2007)

Looks nice. In fact, it looks like you could easily fall asleep on it... although you'd get rather wet.


----------



## zig (5 Oct 2007)

Fine sod of grass there Dave! not sure about the riccia, it looks good though where the HC has mixed in.


----------



## George Farmer (5 Oct 2007)

Wow!  That's grown in.

Riccia contrasts too much for me and the rocks look a little underwhelmed in all the plants.

Still very impressive though and a fine first attempt indeed.  Well done!


----------



## Dave Spencer (6 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys!

James: when I first set this up the left hand side had noticeably the larger slope and larger rocks, but the hairgrass has blended everything in to make it look symmetrical. Had I just gone with the HC as originally planned, I would probably have got away with it.

Ben: cheers, it feels great when I fluff it up by hand.

George and Zig: along with one or two other people, you are telling me what I should have realised a week or two ago with the Riccia. I`ve never been a fan of how people attach it to one or two pieces of slate as a minor foreground plant without it looking integral to the scape, but it is exactly what I have done with this tank. I thought the Eleocharis would grow around it and blend it in, but it just isn`t happening. I`ll take it out at the first opportunity and let the Eleocharis fill in the gaps.

As for the rocks, I have recently collected some beauties that will never be overwhelmed by plant growth. I think I am going to need a 90cm or 120cm tank though.

Dave.


----------



## Tom (6 Oct 2007)

Nice tank, great growth going on there! 

I cant help but think though some larger rocks might have made more of an impression. I'd also agree with James about it being symetrical. Maybe if the "dip" in the centre was more to one side you could eliminate that

That said, a very nice tank you've got there!

Tom


----------

